# Natural Balance pulling food off shelves



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

** Venison and Brown Rice Dry Dog Formula * Venison and Green Pea Dry Cat* Formula have been recalled by NB, They said that a few animals got sick and they want to make sure there is nothing wrong with the food they were eating, so they are recalling it. Their web site will be updated today, to reflect this. *This has nothing to do with the Menu foods problem. *


http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

Here is the latest infor from Natural Balance,

_ Please know that at this time we are removing this product from the shelves, as we have had some phone calls indicating gastric upset after eating this formula. At this time, we are unsure if this could just be a particular batch problem, or simply customers switching diets too fast. However, in the meantime while we are looking further into this matter, we are not recommending to feed this formula, and are suggesting to feed our Potato and Duck or Sweet Potato and Fish Dry Dog Formula. _


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Thank you CaptBob, I feed my cat the Venison and Green Pea. It's the only thing that he doesn't get sick on Oh Bother!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I hope your cat is okay Carla!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I think this food thing is turning a bit into a copycat problem. If your animal gets sick, then it must be the food. Jeesh!


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Are you seriously kidding me? Sometimes I wonder if maybe I am the unluckiest person in the world! First I switched to Nutro...it was recalled. Now I switch to Natural Balance and this is possibly also being recalled. I feed Bridgette Venison and Brown Rice and I feed both cats Venison and Green Pea!! Couldn't it have been another formula? I seriously just bought 2 bags of both on Friday!  

I sure hope this isn't serious!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

CrzyBritNAmerica said:


> Are you seriously kidding me? Sometimes I wonder if maybe I am the unluckiest person in the world! First I switched to Nutro...it was recalled. Now I switch to Natural Balance and this is possibly also being recalled. I feed Bridgette Venison and Brown Rice and I feed both cats Venison and Green Pea!! Couldn't it have been another formula? I seriously just bought 2 bags of both on Friday!
> 
> I sure hope this isn't serious!


If its recalled dont they let you get a refund?


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> If its recalled dont they let you get a refund?


I have no idea actually. That would be nice as I really don't think I can afford to go and spend another 60 bucks today.  

I can't even begin to believe this.


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

CrzyBritNAmerica said:


> I have no idea actually. That would be nice as I really don't think I can afford to go and spend another 60 bucks today.
> 
> I can't even begin to believe this.


I am certain that Petco or whoever you bought it from would take it back immediately. My daughter feeds her Beagle Venison and Brown Rice and she had just purchased a bag last week. They told her to bring it back for a swap or refund.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah I heard somewhere during the giant menu foods recall that if you have the recalled food to bring it in and get a refund. You could probably contact Natural Balance and ask them if you could get a refund, they sound very cooperative.

I am very lucky I guess, I almost bought that cat food, but ended up getting the regular kind.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Unfortunately the feed store we buy our NB at closed at 6 and we didn't get off work in time. We ended up searching Petsmart for anything remotely healthy enough to feed them for tonight and tomorrow morning. 

I found a new Petsmart brand that actually looks amazing! I won't be switching (this brand is really expensive) but it is all natural with no by-products, fillers, preservatives, etc. Looks really good and it's called By Nature Organics. We went with Natural Recipe something or other for the cats. It's got some by-products, but was the best they had...and better than them getting sick from the NB.

I am SO upset though! I can't believe it just happened to be the two formulas WE feed. How ironic!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

My cat is fine and has shown NO signs of illness halfway through this bag. Who knows what is happening.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

cshellenberger said:


> My cat is fine and has shown NO signs of illness halfway through this bag. Who knows what is happening.


Yeah Bridgette has had a whole bag of this formula and this is the second. The cats just started theirs, but have had no signs of illness. 

Carla, are you going to stop feeding until it clears up?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't know, it makes me nervous, but it's the ONLY thing he doesn't throw up on! I'd haveto go to something like IAMS or SD prescription food. I'm feeding it tonight then checking on things tomorrow at the store i bought it from, maybe they'll have an alternative, perhap EVO or the like


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

I think they are being cautious as now people are scared and may be switching food to fast and causing tummy aches. I feed NB but she has been eating on it long enough I and it is a different flavor. I will just keep an open ear


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm thinking that may be exactly what's going on. Or people have animals that were on the previously recalled foods and are now having problems.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I feed my two NB Venison and Brown Rice, along with Innova EVO. Ironically, I ran out of the NB Venison two weeks ago, and haven't gotten to the store for another bag, have just been feeding the EVO along with poached fresh meats mixed with brown rice and steamed vegetables. 

Don't know what to think about this! However, will simply get another type of Natural Balance dry food until they figure out what, if anything, is wrong with the food. 

FWIW, my dogs haven't shown any signs of being sick, or even "off," and had their annual blood panel done last week during their checkup last week.

Lesly


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

cshellenberger said:


> I'm thinking that may be exactly what's going on. Or people have animals that were on the previously recalled foods and are now having problems.


I agree! I think it is either people switching too fast or people who had given recalled food before. I hope that's the case as I really like the NB...and Bridgette loves the Venison and Brown Rice.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

They found melamine in Natural Balance- http://www.usatoday.com/money/industries/2007-04-17-premium-pet-food-recalled_N.htm?csp=34


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Just looked at the ingredient list in the Venison Green Pea, no rice product at all. I wonder if they were worried it might be something with the venison at first.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/press_release.html

Here's the information that Natural Balance released. I just find this completely unbelievable. I am now wishing that I just stuck with Purina...at least there was no chance of their kidneys failing. 

I am so angry. We don't keep any of the bags for their food (we have containers) so I don't even know if the store will refund us or not. Actually I guess I only want to switch the food. I am just upset because I really liked NB, but I am thinking I'll just get Canidae for both the dog and cats.

I swear it's following whatever foods I switch too. I'd like to feed RAW only, but Bridgette will not take to it at all. She seems to rather not eat than eat RAW. And when she eats it, she's literally forcing it down and actually gags on it. 

Uh!! *throws hands up in annoyance*


----------



## AndyVetra (Feb 8, 2007)

It's truly abysmal.

If there is any light at the end of this tunnel, it's at least that people are seeking education as to nutrition for their loved ones. It doesn't help with the present mess, but hopefully the future will be better as a result.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

AndyVetra said:


> It's truly abysmal.
> 
> If there is any light at the end of this tunnel, it's at least that people are seeking education as to nutrition for their loved ones. It doesn't help with the present mess, but hopefully the future will be better as a result.


Half true. It doesn't help the situation at all when one of the best premium foods is also recalling some of it's forumlas! I mean seriously, Natural Balance is one of the BEST dog foods out there...hence me switching to it. At least I never had to worry about kidney failure with Purina...and that's dreaful food! 

It's just typical. We feed our 2 cats and dog the *exact* brand and formula of food and treats that were pulled.


----------



## AndyVetra (Feb 8, 2007)

CrzyBritNAmerica said:


> Half true. It doesn't help the situation at all when one of the best premium foods is also recalling some of it's forumlas! I mean seriously, Natural Balance is one of the BEST dog foods out there...hence me switching to it. At least I never had to worry about kidney failure with Purina...and that's dreaful food!
> 
> It's just typical. We feed our 2 cats and dog the *exact* brand and formula of food and treats that were pulled.



I really don't want to make a "sales post", but hand on heart, the state of the commercial pet food industry is what prompted the creation of the product I represent and is also one of two main reasons I'm involved with it.

Any time there is self-regulation of a profit hungry industry, bad things can happen. When it involves food for us, or food for our loved ones, the consequences can be appalling as we see now.

Vetraceuticals supplement was created to at least give our pets a good nutritional basis, whatever the food. I realise etiquette dictates I shouldn't mention the product in posts, but I can't keep my lips zipped when I get so angry about the state of the commercial pet food industry.


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

CrzyBritNAmerica said:


> Half true. It doesn't help the situation at all when one of the best premium foods is also recalling some of it's forumlas! I mean seriously, Natural Balance is one of the BEST dog foods out there...hence me switching to it. At least I never had to worry about kidney failure with Purina...and that's dreaful food!
> 
> It's just typical. We feed our 2 cats and dog the *exact* brand and formula of food and treats that were pulled.


With Purina, the entire dog will be affected by the poor food, no matter which formula you pick.....


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

OK, I talked to the Natural Balance rep, who happened to be in the store to collect the questionable food. They have narrowed it down to the products that were manufactured during a four day period, they are pulling everything to be sure they get all these dates and the correct lot #s. In other words they are going overboard with their recall rather than only recalling the affected lots. I can deal with that. I'm putting my cat on EVO for now. We'll see how he deals with it. Hopefully I won't be cleaning vomit the next two days with the sudden switch.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Why dont you guys just switch to a different flavor of NB? If its the only Venison stuff, there is nothing wrong with the others...


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Because they all have rice and my cat can't tolerate grain. That's why I had him on Venison and Green Pea.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Captbob said:


> With Purina, the entire dog will be affected by the poor food, no matter which formula you pick.....


CRZYBRIT wrote....


> I am now wishing that I just stuck with Purina...at least there was no chance of their kidneys failing......but I am thinking I'll just get Canidae for both the dog and cats.



you know what, i have my dogs on Pur. One and this is the only dog food that they have done any good on.....their coats are shiny and full, their eyes are bright, their teeth are in great condition (w/out having to have them cleaned regularly), their energy level is great and their stools are what they should be....and, i haven't had to pull mine off their food b/c of this recall.....it has no wheat in it and i make sure that the canned food that i give on their foods in the evening also has no wheat.....

i had them on Canidae and everything changed....they were eating 2-3 x the amount just to keep their weight up, their coats went to #@**, they pooped more and it was quite soft, their energy level dropped and their eyes didn't seem as bright.....and i have tried other foods as well.....

i don't care what anyone else says, i will stay w/ Pur. One, until ai see proof in my animals that they are suffering from it.....


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

tirluc said:


> CRZYBRIT wrote....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't feed my dog a food that they won't even tell you what is in it by giving an ingredient list like most of the good food companies do, on their web site.


----------



## AndyVetra (Feb 8, 2007)

tirluc said:


> i don't care what anyone else says, i will stay w/ Pur. One, until ai see proof in my animals that they are suffering from it.....


The problem with poor nutrition is precisely that you cannot see suffering from it.

However when later in life the dog has "irritable bowel", "eye problems", "arthritis", "skin disorders", "lethargy" etc etc etc - any number of complaints including certain cancers you see the manifestations of poor nutrition.

Vets make a very large portion of their income providing treatments for disease and disorder that can be directly linked to poor nutrition.

Equally when your dog begins a good nutrition program the "results" are not always dramatic (though often they are). Instead you are providing the means by which many life-shortening and life-imparing diseases and disorders can be warded off.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Captbob said:


> With Purina, the entire dog will be affected by the poor food, no matter which formula you pick.....


Well yeah, I don't actually want to switch back to Purina...but come on I think that a less healthy food is better than kidney failure/death! 



cshellenberger said:


> OK, I talked to the Natural Balance rep, who happened to be in the store to collect the questionable food. They have narrowed it down to the products that were manufactured during a four day period, they are pulling everything to be sure they get all these dates and the correct lot #s. In other words they are going overboard with their recall rather than only recalling the affected lots. I can deal with that. I'm putting my cat on EVO for now. We'll see how he deals with it. Hopefully I won't be cleaning vomit the next two days with the sudden switch.



Thanks so much for the information! I have been so worried now. We're taking our food back tomorrow and I think we'll either try Canidae/Felidae or Innova Evo.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

> However when later in life the dog has "irritable bowel", "eye problems", "arthritis", "skin disorders", "lethargy" etc etc etc - any number of complaints including certain cancers you see the manifestations of poor nutrition.


i have had my dogs on Purina foods for as long as i have owned dogs (w/ the exception of the times i have tried to "do better") and my mother and sister have both had theirs on Purina for as long as they have owned dogs and you know what...the majority have lived to the ripe old age of 15/16 yrs w/out ""irritable bowel", "eye problems", "arthritis", "skin disorders", "lethargy" etc etc etc"......as i said, when i put mine onto Canidae (which they were on for about 5 mo) i had all sorts of "problems", including lethargy (and these are Border Collies), constant itching, crappy coats, and i guess you could even say irritable bowels as they were constantly having to poop (4-5x a day, as apposed to 2-3x a day)



> I couldn't feed my dog a food that they won't even tell you what is in it by giving an ingredient list like most of the good food companies do, on their web site.


and i find their list of ingredients just as easily as i find it on most of the other sites.....i haven't seen one yet that puts their ingredient list on the front page where you see it right off....they may give you a "made w/ real meat, veggies, no grains, etc" but the complete list you have to find.....at least on the sites that i have looked on that everyone has recommended to me....


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

tirluc said:


> and i find their list of ingredients just as easily as i find it on most of the other sites.....i haven't seen one yet that puts their ingredient list on the front page where you see it right off....they may give you a "made w/ real meat, veggies, no grains, etc" but the complete list you have to find.....at least on the sites that i have looked on that everyone has recommended to me....


Post a link to the* ingredient list* on the one that you said you are feeding.


----------



## AndyVetra (Feb 8, 2007)

I found this that shows the Purina One "Natural", which compares itself to other products. It does actually have meat as a first ingredient, but not sure what's natural about corn gluten.

http://www.naturalblends.com/nat_dog_chick_compare.asp

The claim is of 26% protein also. However beaks and feathers are protein. As per the other thread, protein has to be quality or it is worthless. In fact even worse than worthless as it will remain in a dog's digestive tract for longer than it should as the dog's digestive system struggles to produce enzymes to attempt to digest it.

I noticed they don't even bother to show a comparison with their regular Dog Chow, which has the ingredients below. To paraphrase a commercial - "where's the meat"?

http://www.dogchow.com/Products/Detail.aspx?intProductID=11

Finally, here's their "complete nutrition for puppies". It claims "high quality protein including protein from egg. Could someone please show me where the egg is on the actual ingredients list?

http://www.dogchow.com/Products/Detail.aspx?intProductID=7

This stuff is garbage and the labelling scandalous, but hey they are not alone and the comply with AAFCO.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Why is the first ingredient corn? Didnt someone say to stay away from corn all together? Yet it the first ingredient in Purinas food?!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I actually saw the recall on the new last night. Despite the fact they were unaffected, I can say that Innova, Blue Buffalo, Natures Variety and Timberwolf Organics have been very aware during the pet recalls and their websites were updated daily. Innova is even putting better quality control into play as a result. You may want to look into these premium dog foods which were on top of things during these last recalls even tho they were unaffected--I respect that.


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

AndyVetra said:


> I found this that shows the Purina One "Natural", which compares itself to other products. It does actually have meat as a first ingredient, but not sure what's natural about corn gluten.
> 
> http://www.naturalblends.com/nat_dog_chick_compare.asp
> 
> T


That is not an ingredient list like almost every quality manufacturer uses, where the primary ingredient by wieght is listed first, and then the next and so on. In other words, if the first ingredient listed is grain, the food is mostly made of grain. From this statement on the Purina web site, you cannot really tell exactly what the food contains, so it is pretty much useless to judge how good the food iis which is probably exactly what Purina would like you to not know.


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> Why is the first ingredient corn? Didnt someone say to stay away from corn all together? Yet it the first ingredient in Purinas food?!


Chickens like corn


----------



## AndyVetra (Feb 8, 2007)

Captbob said:


> That is not an ingredient list like almost every quality manufacturer uses, where the primary ingredient by wieght is listed first, and then the next and so on. In other words, if the first ingredient listed is grain, the food is mostly made of grain. From this statement on the Purina web site, you cannot really tell exactly what the food contains, so it is pretty much useless to judge how good the food iis which is probably exactly what Purina would like you to not know.


That's absolutely true. There isn't even an actual ingredients list for this "Natural Blends" product.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I know several show people with dogs on Natural Balance having problems, I hope everyone here is okay...


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> I know several show people with dogs on Natural Balance having problems, I hope everyone here is okay...


Thanks Laurelin, I am watching the cats and Bridgette like a hawk. We're taking their food back today and getting something else. I search Natural Balance's site thoroughly and it is only the Venison line that had been recalled. 

I'm not sure if we'll switch forumlas or just switch to Evo or Canidae.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes, apparently they started using this "Rice Protien" as a binder a short time ago. They are eliminating it as an ingredient again and going back to the old formula. I didn't find it on my bag, but the rep showed it to me on a couple other bags.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

I am going to be feeding Lily NB (the normal formula) sometime next week. I bought it a while ago. Is it ok if I feed it to her?


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> I am going to be feeding Lily NB (the normal formula) sometime next week. I bought it a while ago. Is it ok if I feed it to her?


I switched to it so you should be fine.


The people at our feed store were so incredibly sweet! They allowed us to exchange all of our food (with no receipt and in trash bags!) for whatever we wanted. I got the original forumla of cat and dog food and the duck and potato treats. I actually got 13 bucks back too!  I was very thankful that they were so great about it. 

They also now have a lot of information on the natural balance website that I read through. It's only the rice protein concentrate that is contaminated and it's only in their Venison forumlas. They have a new FAQ section about their recall.

naturalbalanceinc.com


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

CrzyBritNAmerica said:


> I switched to it so you should be fine.
> 
> 
> The people at our feed store were so incredibly sweet! They allowed us to exchange all of our food (with no receipt and in trash bags!) for whatever we wanted. I got the original forumla of cat and dog food and the duck and potato treats. I actually got 13 bucks back too!  I was very thankful that they were so great about it.
> ...


Thanks CrazyBrit! I feel a lot better now, I did feed Lily 1 can of the wet Venison formula, but that is it and thats not recalled. So I will finally switch over to NB sometime soon (When I am finally almost out of Nutro!).

The feed store you buy your food from sounds really good! Its great to know there are nice people/stores out there!


----------



## Dogette (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Let me first say that thank goodness for this site. I browse the forums often but don't really post. I caught this thread the first day it came up and was like OH NO! I use that food!! Lucky I browse since I don't check the NB website often. Anyways, since the official recall, I went to exchange NB Venison Dry for the NB Potato and Duck. I was worried that my girl was switching too fast so I mixed a bit of it w/the NB Dog food Rolls that she's been having as training treats. Anyways, came home today and let me say...what a mess! My doggie pooped and threw up everywhere multiple times! (she does not normally do this). I'm primarily worried because she is on her 61st day of pregnancy (not planned, stupid gardeners left back gate open). Do you think I should be worried? I don't think it is the Venison formula as this is the first time she threw up and she's been on this formula for a while now. Any advice is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

It's probably the rapid switch and too much of the rolls, they are very rich so I'd lay off them. No food for 24 hours (no it won't hurt her or the pups) then I'd boil chcken and rice and bland diet for 48 hours, then start adding the food to it increasing the food and decreasing the chicken and rice over a few days until she's on the dry food. 

So tell me, did ya fire the gardeners?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

cshellenberger said:


> It's probably the rapid switch and too much of the rolls, they are very rich so I'd lay off them. No food for 24 hours (no it won't hurt her or the pups) then I'd boil chcken and rice and bland diet for 48 hours, then start adding the food to it increasing the food and decreasing the chicken and rice over a few days until she's on the dry food.


I think that is a great idea. But what if the dog goes into labor during the 24 hours? The dog should be given food in that case right, but which one? The kibble or the chicken and rice?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Dog usually don't eat if they're in labor.

Which reminds me, throwing up and diarhea can be symptoms of labor. check her temp rectally, if it's below 99* she may be about to start.


----------



## Dogette (Apr 18, 2007)

cshellenberger,
Thanks for the advice. I really appreciate it! I tried to make the switch gradually but I guess my plan failed. I will definitely get some chicken and rice tomorrow. Looks like I may have a long night ahead of me! 



cshellenberger said:


> So tell me, did ya fire the gardeners?


Unfortunately, I live in one of those places where I have to pay for an association fee and DON'T get to choose who cuts my grass. Whats frustrating is that she's only allowed to be in the backyard if someone is home. grrr


----------



## Marley (Mar 26, 2007)

Chiken Formula Wet Dog food from Natural Balance has now been recalled as well as Lamb and Rice. 

From The Natural Balance Website

Breaking Voluntary Recall News: Thursday, April 26th, 2007 
Our canned food manufacturer, American Nutrition, from Ogden Utah, just informed us that they are recalling all canned products made in their plant that contain rice protein concentrate. American Nutrition continued by telling us that they added this ingredient to four of our canned products without our knowledge or consent. The four products involved are:

Chicken Formula Canned Dog Food 13 oz
Lamb Formula Canned Dog Food 13 oz
Beef Formula Canned Dog Food 13 oz
Ocean Fish Formula Canned Cat Food 3 oz & 6 oz

There have been no illnesses reported related to feeding these formulas, however, to comply with the American Nutrition recall of the four products, we are pulling all dates and batches of these four formulas. We also ask that our customers return unused product for a full credit to their store.

To make sure that this does not happen in the future, we are demanding from each of our co-manufacturers daily production record of all of our formulas before they are shipped to us and written certification of NO rice protein or any deviation of our formulas. We have reviewed all of our other products and determined that they are free of rice protein concentrate and that all of our other product labels are accurate. 


HOW DOES THIS HAPPEN?!?!?!?

I took my dog to the vet after eating only 4 cans of the Venison NB wet food (which I mix with dry kibble) and he had an elevated level on his Kidney panel, but I haven't seen any symptoms. He's having a urinalysis done tomorrow. But he's eaten two cases of chicken in the last month and a half! 

I just don't understand this! Has anyone had any issues with feeding the Chicken? Any symptoms? NB says that no dogs have been sick, but I don't trust a word that they say!! 

What are other people feeding now? Anyone switch to Nature's Recipe?


----------

